# good small industrial switching layout



## little fat buddy

Hey guys ive been looking and decided the suspended layout idea is out the window. Just too much involved with it, so i'm looking for a nice 2 foot by 8 foot switching industrial layout. The road names will be Norfolk Southern, and CSX using some mp15ac's, gp38's and some sd40-2's. With the use of a big main line loco like a sd70m-2 or ace or the like. industries i'd like would be a gravel plant, asphalt plant, and maybe a grain elevator. will be ran on dcc ho scale. i think this covers all the point's guys if anything is or has been left out let me know and ill answer as best as possible. Thank's guy's LFB.


----------



## joed2323

im not exactly sure what you are asking? You should be able to fit all 3 of those industries, more the better for a switching layout.

If you are looking for designs, there is alot of options, you can do a search for switching layout ideas, or even google switching layouts. You will be able to find alot of very good layout ideas to fit in a 2x8 area


----------



## Big Ed

little fat buddy said:


> Hey guys ive been looking and decided the suspended layout idea is out the window. Just too much involved with it, so i'm looking for a nice 2 foot by 8 foot switching industrial layout. The road names will be Norfolk Southern, and CSX using some mp15ac's, gp38's and some sd40-2's. With the use of a big main line loco like a sd70m-2 or ace or the like. industries i'd like would be a gravel plant, asphalt plant, and maybe a grain elevator. will be ran on dcc ho scale. i think this covers all the point's guys if anything is or has been left out let me know and ill answer as best as possible. Thank's guy's LFB.



And your spelling has improved 100%.:thumbsup:

How about a layout that would store under the bed?


----------



## joed2323

big ed you crack me up... haha

Lfb- you need to help us out with answering what questions you are asking.
What are you looking for ? What do you want to do with your layout, what would make you happy with your layout.

I dont really understand your post. I understand what you said but really its like a statement. Good luck with what ever you are trying to do:thumbsup:


----------



## little fat buddy

Thanks Big ED. And i am looking for smone to help design a layout plan to that of a 2x8 switching layout. i want to use those locos stated and i also have no idea what else i could put onto it. Now ed your idea of a layout under my bed won't work because my bed has to many supports under it, and i have tried googling i got some photo's but no plans of switching layouts i want alot of industries to switch is mainly my goal but still have some scenery. that is what i would be happy with and the three industies i have alreyad said are the msut haves. so any help is appreciated. Thanks guys LFB.


----------



## joed2323

http://www.gatewaynmra.org/project15.htm
http://www.shenware.com/layouts/index.html
http://www.wymann.info/ShuntingPuzzles/sw-timesaver.html
http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21380


Some different website you can get some ideas from


----------



## little fat buddy

Thanks dude for those link's. Ill look at them and see what i like if i do. Thanks again still open to ideas LFB.


----------



## beachbum

Google steinjr or stein and HO layout - he posts a lot of track plans, many for shelf layouts or LDEs. He emphasizes realistic track plans instead of spaghetti bowls.

You can also Google Lance Mindheim Miami Spur for a good example (but much bigger than 2X8) and check the _Model Railroader_ track plan database if you're a subscriber.


----------



## flyboy2610

http://www.gatewaynmra.org/project15.htm
joed2323 posted this link. This is one that I plan to incorporate into my larger layout. The home version of this plan, that is.


----------



## joed2323

flyboy- that layout plan does look fun to operate


----------



## little fat buddy

Alright ill google those names and see what comes up keep the advice coming all great stuff.


----------

